# Install Android 4.0.4 ICS on your Xperia GO, Xperia U and Sola



## comp@ddict (Sep 30, 2012)

Android 4.0.4 ICS on your Xperia GO, Xperia U and Xperia Sola now.

Sony has finally released the Android 4.0.4 ICS update for the remaining 2012 Xperia lineup, which includes the Xperia GO, Xperia U and the Xperia Sola (all very popular phones, especially the latter two). This long awaited update is finally being rolled out worldwide and will be available to different regions on different dates. Sony promises that all Xperia GO, U and Sola phones shall receive the update over the next few weeks (which sounds like an awful lot of time).

*Install ICS on Xperia GO*

Xperia GO users must be feeling particularly lucky as worldwide Xperia GO phones have been receiving the ICS update already (where there is no sign for Xperia U and Sola). And only today, a working FTF file was uploaded on XDA. Now you don’t have to wait for the update to reach your country, you can download and install the ICS update on your Xperia GO right now!

_FULL POST WITH TUTORIAL HERE_

Also, Xperia GO users after updating please post your impressions here.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 1, 2012)

AFAIK ICS on all Xperia phones has a known bug with notification lights so be on the lookout for it. It's there on my Neo L.....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2012)

Notification lights are working fine here


----------



## techlover (Oct 3, 2012)

people also have started getting Xperia Sola update


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2012)

Yep. And the ICS update for U is out too.


----------



## techlover (Oct 6, 2012)

comp@ddict said:


> Yep. And the ICS update for U is out too.



really?  whats ur source?


----------



## Siddharth_T (Oct 7, 2012)

No one is getting Xperia U updates in India, as far as I know(and I own Xperia U myself)


----------



## duke123 (Oct 8, 2012)

ICS for U is out there but no official update...you will have to flash manually...i flashed my U to ICS...


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2012)

I think there's an official statement here. 

Latest software upgrade rollout starts for Xperia


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Oct 12, 2012)

ICS for U is out


----------



## techlover (Oct 13, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> ICS for U is out



yes it is but has got mixed reviews..people have complained about camera and wifi issues


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 14, 2012)

^ Yeah> Damn I thought SONY would have ironed them out, hence the delay


----------



## KDroid (Oct 31, 2012)

I got U yesterday. is the ICS Update for U out officially for indian users? Can someone who has installed ICS on his U confirm the same and give a heads-up about the problems if any? 

PC Companion showed an update. Installed it. Wasn't an ICS update. :/


----------



## Flash (Oct 31, 2012)

KDroid said:


> I got U yesterday. is the ICS Update for U out officially for indian users? Can someone who has installed ICS on his U confirm the same and give a heads-up about the problems if any?
> 
> PC Companion showed an update. Installed it. Wasn't an ICS update. :/



My friend got an U and he updated to ICS, and said it's better and no problems, till then. Ofcourse, ICS update is official!


----------



## KDroid (Oct 31, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/uTqC5.jpg


----------

